# 66 lemans disk brake ?'s



## 66ohc (Nov 5, 2012)

I am doing a full restoration on a 1966 lemans sprint OHC 6. I think I will be using 18's all 4 or 18 front and 20 rear. That said, I am using ride tech spindles and want to use a simple wilwood master cylinder. For my questions should I use a power booster? I really don't like the look but I want the car to drive nice. Should I do a rear disc conversion? Will doing a rear disc give me more or less wheel clearance? Then for the final question everyone asks :willy:, I tried doing some research but everyone is either really budgeted or going with big money stuff. What brake kit to use? The brakes won't be seen too much with the wheels I'm using, just want a good brake to make the car safe. Its a cruiser, straight 6 motor, not big power. I have herd horror stories about CPP, i just want some opinions of companies to use from users that have used the companies they are recommending.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm no expert, but if I were using wheels that large I'd go with discs all around.

I just put a booster and front discs on my '65 LeMans. The look of a big bronze booster isn't as cool as the little single pot stocker, but I know damn well that if I need to stop the car, it's going to stop very well. Nothing looks worse than a wrecked car.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

'66 used a 9" booster that looks a little better than the 11" of latter years. I would install the booster for safety. That said, I don't push rear discs as they don't add much stopping power once you have them dialed down with a regulator to prevent lock-up. With wheels the size you want, you can go to a 13" front disc and have 3 times the stopping ability than the car had from the factory. I added stock 11" front discs from a '73 Nova to my '66 Chevelle along with a period correct master and 9" booster from In-line Tube while retaining the stock rear drums and the car stops VERY well, especially compared to manual drums. I think you will be happy with power front discs...
Check out Inline tube The brake plumbing experts for parts. I've bought a number of items from them, including 3 '67 masters, and am very happy with the quality, price and customer service.


----------

